# Core i processor laptops not good for programming?



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a laptop for a friend of mine for following requirements:
1. Programming (C++, Java, Visual Studio 2010)
2. Watching movies in (at least) 720p
3. Playing mild gaming
4. Can prefer ASUS, since those have numpad
5. Dedicated graphics (if possible)

Budget: < Rs. 30,000/- 

Models selected after (extensive) research:
1. Acer Aspire 4738z - Dual Core 2GHz, 2GB DDR3, 500GB HD, Cost: 27K

2. Acer eMachine eME 732 - Core i3, 2GB DDR3, 250GB HD, Cost: Around 26K

3. Dell Inspiron 14  - Core2 Duo,  3GB DDR2, 320 GB HD, Cost: About 31K

While anyone would prefer Core i series processor, since those are, correct me if I am wrong, always better than that of Dual Core or Core2Duo's.
BUT, I became apprehensive, when I heard that Core i series is not good for programming stuff. Please address this important query of mine, as its the first requirement from the laptop.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

Mention the exact CPU models.

And where did you find the "Core i series is not good for programming stuff."?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Mention the exact CPU models.
> And where did you find the "Core i series is not good for programming stuff."?



I just heard a rumour about the same, from a friend of my friend. Well, still not sure about being it a "rumour" part.

And I am talking about i series processors in general like Core i3 and i5, not restricted to any specific models.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

I really don't think its true. I'm 99% sure that you'll have no problems.

Wait for a i series owner to confirm.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I really don't think its true. I'm 99% sure that you'll have no problems.
> 
> Wait for a i series owner to confirm.



I too think that this can't be. But it would be nice to confirm the same, before I make the purchasing decision.
Thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 28, 2011)

Core i3,i5,&i7 has more instruction sets than previous gen core 2 duo & quads. That means they are more smarter in executing tasks. All programs supporting x86 instructions will run fine with all new processors including intel and amd.

And any programming from c++,java,microsoft.net platform, python, perl , siebel escript etc.. can be done flawlessly in latest processors.

@vineet369
No need to worry on these grounds buddy cause these are baseless. Go ahead with your purchase of the i series.
*
One piece of advice*- wait for sandybridge processors to ship in laptops and then make your purchase. Intel brands it as second generation core i series. They will be more future proof with astounding battery life.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Core i3,i5,&i7 has more instruction sets than previous gen core 2 duo & quads. That means they are more smarter in executing tasks. All programs supporting x86 instructions will run fine with all new processors including intel and amd.
> 
> And any programming from c++,java,microsoft.net platform, python, perl , siebel escript etc.. can be done flawlessly in latest processors.
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy... but there's one more doubt though, wont sandybridge based processor laptops would cost more now, as the side-effect of being an early adopter for the same?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2011)

^^ Nope, get any best entry level SB proccy laptop and you will get settled. The prices are almost same as the current Core i series. So wait and buy.

And regarding the "Core i not good for programming", ROFL...  

Who told you? Any source? I just wanna read. LOL


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Who told you? Any source? I just wanna read. LOL



No, there isn't any source. The seed for this doubt was imparted by someone else, and I just happen to think about this as a serious issue, since programming being of first concern. 
Thanks everybody for the help. I think I would tell my friend to wait for SB based lappys. I just hope he could be patient enough.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Good to know that you dont have a source for that. SB laptops will hit the market very soon, by seeing the hype it gains.


----------



## Carecrow (Feb 5, 2011)

I dont think there won't be any problems with it. I'm 100% sure


----------

